# Building A Viv Stack



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*i want to build quite a big stack.*
*i just dont know where to start !*

*has anyone got any plans they used for there own ?*

*how much did it cost ?*

*where do you get the glass cut ?:2thumb:*


----------



## StevenPeri (Oct 3, 2008)

i will bump this up cos i wanna know the same :2thumb:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*lol, its so annoying.... i just dont know where to start.*

*mostly i need to know where to get glass cut*


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

come on, help a brother out :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you look in the habitat section there's loads of step by step plans for a stack, one is quite near the top.

the glass is from your local glaziers but shop around as prices vary.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/166051-my-viv-stack-progress-pics.html


----------

